# Nootropics – Selank Peptide Explained



## K1 (Feb 5, 2013)

by Mike Arnold

One of the newer accessory drugs to hit the peptide & research chemical market in recent years is a nootropic, anxiolytic based drug known as Selank. This heptapeptide was originally developed by the Institute of Molecular Genetics of The Russian Academy of Sciences and is endowed with several potentially beneficial research applications, which may be applied for a variety of different uses. Currently, Selank has completed stage III clinical trials in Russia, with tentative plans to be released for human use in that region.

Using the spleen-produced, immunomodulatory peptide, Tuftsin, as the starting point in the creation of this nootropic, Selank is an analog of Tuftsin and shares with it multiple characteristics. It is closely related to the prescription drug, Semax, which was also developed by The Institute of Molecular Genetics and is approved for human use in Russia and the Ukraine. However, according to some user reports, Selank is considered the superior alternative when administered for like purposes.

While Selank is classified as a nootropic-anxiolytic type drug, it uses extend beyond the relief of anxiety and improved cognitive functioning alone. A few areas in which Selank may find itself useful are: stress reduction, the alleviation of depression, reversal of anhedonia, improvement in mood in emotionally stable individuals, and cessation of insomnia. Of course, with Selank being a nootropic-anxiolytic, it may also prove useful for the treatment of different forms of anxiety, such as G.A.D (generalized anxiety disorder), S.A.D (social anxiety disorder), Panic Disorder, as well as non-diagnosed bouts of anxiety. As a nootropic, Selank can help enhance mental sharpness, reduce mental fatigue, improve the ability to focus, improve cognitive functioning while in a sleep deficit, and enhance memory.

These effects are provided without the negative side effects typically associated with benzodiazepines, such as physical dependence, psychological addiction, and decreased motor ability. In fact, Selank is largely devoid of side effects, with the large majority of researchers claiming that it is a “side effect free” compound. This makes Selank more suitable for long-term use.
One of the mechanisms through which Selank is believed to derive its benefits is through an increase in serotonin, which is a neurotransmitter most commonly known for regulating mood, but also has effects on appetite and sleep. A deficiency in serotonin levels can lead to depression, lack of appetite, and difficulty sleeping. Selank also has significant modulatory effects on the body’s natural opioid system, leading to an increase in endorphin levels and a subsequent improvement in feelings of well being and overall mood. In addition, Selank works to increase dopamine levels, which is another neurotransmitter directly involved in many important functions, such as: cognition, motivation, mood, memory, sleep, and learning.

The general consensus, from those who have performed research with Selank, often say it leads to a mood stabilizing effect, in which the general overriding emotion is one of contentedness and wellbeing. This is not described as a sedating effect, in which the senses are dulled and physical aptitude is impaired (as experienced with benzodiazepines), but rather, it results in a calming effect, in which cognitive functioning and mental clarity is augmented. Periods of sleep deficiency are less likely to cause mental impairment and times of stress will be easier to cope with. For those who seem to have lost pleasure in activities or hobbies they used to enjoy, Selank may restore enjoyment in their participation.

Many reading this article may be BB’rs or strength athletes and as such, they may find a unique use for this compound within their PED programs. It is no secret that some steroids lead to anxiety, the inability to sleep through the night, and other physical and mental-emotional issues. Not all individuals are affected equally when administering specific steroids, but there is no denying that certain drugs, such as trenbolone or heavy doses of androgens in general, may lead to an increase in anxiety, an inability to sleep, and excess excitability…among other side effects. Selank can help to mitigate the intensity of these side effects, leading to a more normal emotional and functional state.

Another use for which Selank can prove valuable is for the alleviation of anhedonia, which is defined as the lack of pleasure or the inability to experience it. Many ex-drug users, particularly those who have abused amphetamine or opioid type drugs, often experience anhedonia for prolonged periods of time after discontinuance…sometimes for several years on end. A portion of ex-addicts are negatively affected in this manner for the rest of their lives, never gaining a full recovery from the damage suffered to the brain’s pleasure centers. As a result, many have lost that natural spark; the inherent happiness which was present in their lives before damaging the body’s internal opioid system. Selank’s ability to increase endorphin production may help to normalize levels of this critical chemical, making it possible for the individual to experience joy from everyday life.

The potential benefits don’t stop there for ex-addicts, as many ex-drug users also experience several of the other ailments Selank is known to help alleviate, such as insomnia and anxiety. Unfortunately, the bodybuilding community is rampant with illicit drug use, including opiates and stimulant-based drugs. The addictive and risk-taking behavior of many steroid users has led them to explore drug use outside the confines of performance enhancing drugs, frequently leading to addiction to one or more of these substances. For those who have taken the necessary steps to abstain from illicit drug use, Selank may offer a multi-faceted approach in working towards the alleviation of one’s post-drug use recurring ailments.

In terms of dosing, it was originally thought that 1-3 mg was the optimal dosing amount, but anecdotal evidence conflicts with these guidelines, as many users have stated that Selank can be effectively researched at 250-500 mcg with good effect. I suggest allowing personal research to determine ideal dosing guidelines. When it comes to toxicity, Selank is remarkably benign, with doses 500X the effective range shown to be easily tolerated by the human body. This should eliminate any fear of overdose with this peptide.

If you struggle with any of the issues listed above…or would simply like to benefit from one or more of the effect(s) Selank provides, then this relatively inexpensive peptide is a good choice for your own personal research needs. The large majority of individuals who have used this drug report positive a experience, with many choosing to include it in their program long-term. There are many people in the BB’ing and strength communities who have not looked into this peptide seriously, simply because it does not lead to the direct accruement of muscle tissue or strength, but I believe that it would find a home in the regimens of many should it be given the chance.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 5, 2013)

Nootropics caught my eye in the thread starter. could only brush through really quick. This is a class of ergos I'm really interested . I'll come back to it after legs today.. Thanks for putting it up big K. T


----------

